
Virtualenv 20.0.0 Released - jorshman
https://virtualenv.pypa.io/changelog.html
======
Nicksil
Post's link seems to 404. This may be the correct URL:
[https://virtualenv.pypa.io/en/stable/changelog.html](https://virtualenv.pypa.io/en/stable/changelog.html)

------
ktm5j
Link is broken. Looks like it should be:
[https://virtualenv.pypa.io/en/latest/changelog.html](https://virtualenv.pypa.io/en/latest/changelog.html)

instead of:

[https://virtualenv.pypa.io/en/latest/changelog/](https://virtualenv.pypa.io/en/latest/changelog/)

------
takeda
Any benefits of using this project, virtualenv is now built in in Python 3,
and it never was missing anything when I was using it.

~~~
Flimm
venv is shipped with Python 3, not virtualenv, unless I am mistaken.

~~~
takeda
Yeah, I guess it's called different, but has the same functionality and is a
drop-in replacement. I'm surprised there's still development on virtualenv
after 2.7 is EOL.

------
bsagdiyev
This explains why chef started yelling at work 4am PST. Upgrading virtualenv
via _pip install --upgrade virtualenv_ would fail. This sort of broken upgrade
also happened with pip itself recently and required a manual fix, package
maintainers refused to revert the release.

------
maccam94
This isn't the most readable changelog, the main takeaway is at the bottom:
The package has been completely rewritten.

~~~
mmebane
This announcement of the 20.0.0 beta is useful for understanding why it was
rewritten: [https://discuss.python.org/t/virtualenv-20-0-0-beta1-is-
avai...](https://discuss.python.org/t/virtualenv-20-0-0-beta1-is-
available/3077)

------
ZeroCool2u
This release is exciting, but taking a step back, it's still really
disappointing how minimal and rough around the edges venv is considering how
important the library ecosystem has been to Python's continued success. I
really wish we had a packaging/environment tool the same quality as Rust's
cargo.

------
downerending
I've just been using conda environments lately. How much am I missing by not
using virtualenv instead?

~~~
seemslegit
Why did you take up conda in the first place ? venv and pip are part of the
python project and conda seems to be yet another package manager in the
already crowded and shady space of npm, brew, ports apt yum etc. I've always
been puzzled at how they managed to shoehorn themselves into the python
ecosystem while offering no distinct value as far as I can see.

~~~
downerending
This is an HPC environment, so besides a nice, working version of TensorFlow,
there are large numbers of pre-built scientific/bioinformatics packages. This
is a huge win when you're running with a skeleton crew.

Also, note this is for system-wide, not per-user usage. I'm kind of vague on
how virtualenv would handle this, plus it feels like it's changed a lot over
time. (?)

